# Best Axle to use???



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Your thoughts on which is best to use.. 

Stock, threaded or the ones that have like a spurs on the end of the axle..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

What application is it for ? ie- Chassis type and type of use ?


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Hollow stainless steel is pretty cool...

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/119/155/=mdo90a


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for the link


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I haven't tried the hollow stainless steel, and thanks for the link. Its mostly for T-jets and AFX cars... I'm looking for something that's smooth that don't feel so tight..Getting ready to build some drag cars..


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

many fray type a cars use a tungsten carbide axle
also add weight if needed


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.amazonsupply.com/dp/B000FN0VGU/ref=sp_dp_g2c_asin


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Further on slotking's point: Yeah, fray cars can even use pure tungsten axles for extra mass. I have used sometimes on front end of fray cars. You can get 1/16" pure tungsten rod from welding supply places -- It's used for TIG welding. Relatively cheap IIRC - maybe something like $10 for ten 8-inch long pieces.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

rick

your link took me to a heroin user's supply site??
:wave:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have tried almost all of them, I like the stainless tubing in drag cars, for the weight reduction and non magnetic property, For a fray car I like the Tungsten rods or carbide, but not all armatures like the added weight, For any axle without a knurled area for the gear or wheels, I always take the sand blaster and lightly rough the surface where the gears and wheels reside, I seem to have good luck with them staying in place and not slipping doing that and a drop of super glue or loctite retention compound, and you can still get them apart without fubaring the entire axle or wheel.

Boosted


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I want to thank every for there help on this ..


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*axles*

best axles to use are ones that are straight.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

honda27 said:


> best axles to use are ones that are straight.


 
Honda's got a point! :thumbsup:
I've even used aluminum tubing, on drag cars,seems just as stiff as the factory A/W axles. I've got one car that has been shipped across the country to three different tracks with one in it, and it's not bent yet. :woohoo: We'll see how it fairs this time.(fingers crossed)


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

You mean they haft to be straight!!! LOL!!!


----------

